# Eating without properly chewing



## Zsuzsa.YVR (Nov 20, 2021)

My 5-month-old Vizsla eats her food rather fast. The other day she threw it up a good 2-3 hours later and I was shocked to see the food came back exactly as it went in, no sign of chewing/digesting. We feed her Carna4 - very small piece kibbles and some cooked food. I wish they had larger kibbles to encourage chewing before swallowing.

Has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

some dogs rather inhale food and don`t chew, one of mine is like that. have you tried a slow feeder?


----------



## Zsuzsa.YVR (Nov 20, 2021)

Gabica said:


> some dogs rather inhale food and don`t chew, one of mine is like that. have you tried a slow feeder?


Does it work? Haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

Zsuzsa.YVR said:


> Has anyone experienced anything similar?


We had similar experiences when Bella was about that age. Our solution --- based on scanning the kitchen for something that might work --- was to start feeding her out of a muffin pan. It's the sort that looks a lot like this: https://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Recipe-Muffin-12-Cup-Non-Stick/dp/B003W0UMPI

It's been working surprisingly well. We distribute her food evenly into all 12 of the cups, and it slows her down without frustrating her. I'm not sure if she's chewing any more thoroughly, or maybe it's just because she's older, but we haven't had any significant problems with her throwing up since.


----------



## Zsuzsa.YVR (Nov 20, 2021)

BellaVT said:


> We had similar experiences when Bella was about that age. Our solution --- based on scanning the kitchen for something that might work --- was to start feeding her out of a muffin pan. It's the sort that looks a lot like this: https://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Recipe-Muffin-12-Cup-Non-Stick/dp/B003W0UMPI
> 
> It's been working surprisingly well. We distribute her food evenly into all 12 of the cups, and it slows her down without frustrating her. I'm not sure if she's chewing any more thoroughly, or maybe it's just because she's older, but we haven't had any significant problems with her throwing up since.


Thank you. Interesting idea!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

slow feeder has worked for us. i have never tried the muffin pan but seems like a good solution too. we have several of those puzzle games and treat balls too, i used them a a lot when they were still on kibble. i would give part of the food in one another one in another one and so, often within the same feeding.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people just use a large cookie sheet pan. It stops them for getting big mouthfuls.


----------



## Zsuzsa.YVR (Nov 20, 2021)

Gabica said:


> slow feeder has worked for us. i have never tried the muffin pan but seems like a good solution too. we have several of those puzzle games and treat balls too, i used them a a lot when they were still on kibble. i would give part of the food in one another one in another one and so, often within the same feeding.


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------

